# Does anyone actually hate watching movies?



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Watching a movie just does not sound fun to me at all. If it's at the movie theater, I feel like i am trapped in a dark room for 2 hours! I feel like i could be doing something more productive then sitting, like I could be missing something? I cant really describe it. I recently saw Transformers 3, and yea it was interesting and all, but many times I would just look up at the ceiling and think oh please be over in the next minute!

And If I am at home watching a movie, I will most likely get up before the movie ends and do something else even if the movie interested me.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Sadly I've fallen into a similar pattern, now a days I'd rather just watch a 30 minute show than dedicate 2 hours to a movie.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> Sadly I've fallen into a similar pattern, now a days I'd rather just watch a 30 minute show than dedicate 2 hours to a movie.


Yea, me too.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate watching movies in a movie theater, I would rather be at home in my room watching a movie. I love movies but lately I do have a hard time getting in the movie mode. Sometimes I have to force myself to watch it and ones I do I enjoy it.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

xTaylor said:


> Watching a movie just does not sound fun to me at all. If it's at the movie theater, I feel like i am trapped in a dark room for 2 hours! I feel like i could be doing something more productive then sitting, like I could be missing something? I cant really describe it. I recently saw Transformers 3, and yea it was interesting and all, but many times I would just look up at the ceiling and think oh please be over in the next minute!
> 
> And If I am at home watching a movie, I will most likely get up before the movie ends and do something else even if the movie interested me.


I also have trouble watching movies most of the time so i don't watch that many. Do you have trouble concentrating in general? i have trouble concentrating at times and i think that has partly to do with it.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> I also have trouble watching movies most of the time so i don't watch that many. Do you have trouble concentrating in general? i have trouble concentrating at times and i think that has partly to do with it.


Hmm, yes, i'm a day dreamer


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

xTaylor said:


> Hmm, yes, i'm a day dreamer


Guess day dreamers the new term for trouble concentrating lol. Yeah well it sucks with doing schoolwork or homework huh? it's ridiculous. :no


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

lol, I haven't seen a movie in SO long, it's not that I hate them though... I honestly have no idea why, I guess I just don't feel like it anymore.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't mind movies as long as they are not like too long otherwise I just get distracted


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ummm, no. I think some of you need to start watching good movies.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I quite like movie theatres, it must be the big screens and superior surround system, If I had a projector and a better sound system, I'd watch movies all the time...I like watching dvds with other people, it's not so fun by yourself. TV shows are the sheet tho.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm much the same, although I'm a better movie-watcher than I used to be.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I like watching movies, but i do get very very fidgety in the cinema as your just doing one thing for two hours.
If im at home watching a dvd, i can focus more. Which you'd think it'd be the other way around since theres more distractions at home lol.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like going to movie theaters. I can actually focus on the movie. At home I can't really do that. There's too many distractions. Like I'll get a DVD I'll put it in start watching it then I'll lose interest after 10 minutes. Ugh!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you the kind of person who needs to constantly be moving? If you stopped watching a movie that you were interested in, what do go and do in its place?

I am the type of person where I can't do any "one thing" for too long, even if it is of interest to me. I have to do things for a short amount of time and then go do something else and eventually come back to the original thing I was doing (crazy--I know!). I must have ADD.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

meganmila said:


> I like going to movie theaters. I can actually focus on the movie. At home I can't really do that. There's too many distractions. Like I'll get a DVD I'll put it in start watching it then I'll lose interest after 10 minutes. Ugh!


Same here! I hate watching movies at my house or a friend's house but I love going out to see one.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

My imagination is my own movie theater.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

I love movies, being in the dark theatre (I love the dark), get out for a couple of hours, the surround sound, and the popcorn (even though it burns my lips raw) and the diet coke. And hopefully am rewarded with a pleasurable experience.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

xTaylor said:


> I recently saw Transformers 3





xTaylor said:


> many times I would just look up at the ceiling and think oh please be over in the next minute!


I think I found your problem.

Stop watching bad movies with no literary elements. :blank


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Charizard said:


> I think I found your problem.
> 
> Stop watching bad movies with no literary elements. :blank


Lol, i was interested at times, but i suppose you're right about it.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Not a fan of watching movies at the cinema either. 


I can pretty much only watch movies that I'm really interested in.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Wouldn't say I hated it just don't have the patience anymore to sit and watch a movie for x amount of time.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I am sad by these responses. I love movies


----------

